# Is there a catalog or website with an overview of all shimano mountain bike parts?



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been researching shimano derailleur's, shifter, cranks, chainrings etc and have a pretty good idea now on how to figure out when something was made and what class/group it's in. However I find myself jumping around two websites and a third foreign site:

http://datenbanken.freepage.de/cgi-bin/feets/freepage_ext/41030x030A/rewrite/traut/SHIMANO.html

http://www.mombat.org/Shimano.htm

www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Hersteller/Shimano/HB.html

My question is: Is there a better way to do this? Is there a book on the market that I can order or a better all inclusive website with shimano component information? Also some of the older stuff is pretty difficult to assess quality based on reviews, forums etc. Is there a way to address this lack of review information?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.shimano.com/# Try this (hope your looking for new stuff)


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Sheldon Brown has some good tidbits, too. I've used each of the sites you use. For technical/instructions on fairly recent stuff there's also techdocs.shimano.com.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sweet lookin derailleur...


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> Sheldon Brown has some good tidbits, too


I have used his site too, but its more of a "how things generally work together" rather than "this model was released during 'such and such' a year for 'such and such' group"


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

momosgarge said:


> I have used his site too, but its more of a "how things generally work together" rather than "this model was released during 'such and such' a year for 'such and such' group"


Was thinking more of his bottom bracket/crank info, Dura-Ace compatibility, stuff like that. Maybe you should create the mother of all Shimano info databases!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Yah Hidell that's the other things they have on there.......^^^


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ae111black said:


> Yah Hidell that's the other things they have on there.......^^^


haha, i know
It's funny - I have 'XT' derailleurs and a 'TX' reel


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

> Maybe you should create the mother of all Shimano info databases!


Thats not a bad idea, but I would need to lay down some major research groundwork. Would I need to track down old dealer catalogs, can I buy those somewhere? Or does Shimano have an archive database online somewhere?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

highdelll said:


> haha, i know
> It's funny - I have 'XT' derailleurs and a 'TX' reel


Do they have a RTX line???


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

Any other ideas on sources beside ebay? Do the LBS store throw out thier old catalogs or do they archive them?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

momosgarge said:


> Any other ideas on sources beside ebay? Do the LBS store throw out thier old catalogs or do they archive them?


I've not seen a Shimano catalog in print, although I suppose they exist. I don't know that they have accessible archives, but maybe if you really need this information you could contact Shimano for some direct assistance?


----------



## j306 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm slowly adding stuff to my site.
When I get enough pictures/info I will put them into categories.


https://totallyvalid.com/


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

j306 said:


> I'm slowly adding stuff to my site.
> When I get enough pictures/info I will put them into categories.
> 
> 
> https://totallyvalid.com/


Nine years later?


----------



## j306 (Apr 13, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> Nine years later?


I just started the website in December 2018

It has a long way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

j306 said:


> I just started the website in December 2018
> 
> It has a long way to go :thumbsup:


You replied to an ancient nine year old thread to announce it. That's weird.


----------



## j306 (Apr 13, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> You replied to an ancient nine year old thread to announce it. That's weird.


Uh ok 

I didn't even see the date of the thread, it came up on a Google search.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

j306 said:


> Uh ok
> 
> I didn't even see the date of the thread, it came up on a Google search.


ALWAYS look for the date on the thread before responding to it to decide if it's REALLY a thread that's worth resurrecting from the dead. What you did here was necro resurrected a long dead thread so you could spam your website. Which is bad form.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Harold said:


> ALWAYS look for the date on the thread before responding to it to decide if it's REALLY a thread that's worth resurrecting from the dead. What you did here was necro resurrected a long dead thread so you could spam your website. Which is bad form.


He's spammed at least 3 other threads with his link. Time for someone to go buh bye.


----------



## j306 (Apr 13, 2008)

Is there actually a rule about not responding to a thread that is "xx" number of years old? 

It's not a spam link, it's my website.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

j306 said:


> Is there actually a rule about not responding to a thread that is "xx" number of years old?
> 
> It's not a spam link, it's my website.


you're spamming your website, because you're just sharing the root link to it and you're intentionally seeking out threads to do exactly that. that's the definition of forum spam.

the unwritten rule is to only dig up something ancient if it actually makes sense to do so. oftentimes, an old thread wasn't that important, it was addressed back then, and there's no reason to bring it back. it only makes sense to bring this thread back if your goal was to spam your website. in that, your digging it up to post a link to your website is the EXACT SAME as many spam bots operate.

Just participate in discussions. you're allowed to put the link to your website in your signature. you're allowed to link to a personal website if the discussion is relevant to it. just avoid acting the way the shady spammers act. you've been a member long enough that you should know about the spammers on this website by now.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

If you participate in the forum and post, you can have your website in your signature. More effective.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

j306 said:


> Uh ok
> 
> I didn't even see the date of the thread, it came up on a Google search.


New users finding ancient threads that way to plug their websites is pretty spammy behavior. Stop being a spammer and just put a link in your signature.


----------



## j306 (Apr 13, 2008)

Harold said:


> you're spamming your website, because you're just sharing the root link to it and you're intentionally seeking out threads to do exactly that. that's the definition of forum spam.
> 
> the unwritten rule is to only dig up something ancient if it actually makes sense to do so. oftentimes, an old thread wasn't that important, it was addressed back then, and there's no reason to bring it back. it only makes sense to bring this thread back if your goal was to spam your website. in that, your digging it up to post a link to your website is the EXACT SAME as many spam bots operate.
> 
> Just participate in discussions. you're allowed to put the link to your website in your signature. you're allowed to link to a personal website if the discussion is relevant to it. just avoid acting the way the shady spammers act. you've been a member long enough that you should know about the spammers on this website by now.


Thanks for the write up, makes sense.

I really wasn't trying to be shady, but can see your point of view.


----------

